# Your Idea of the BEST Cross-breed?



## BluMagic (Jun 23, 2009)

What would they be?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a very good question...but do you mean for personality? colour? Or just anything? 

I personally think the best cross-breed would be a BEW Sport or a Vienna marked rabbit with blue eyes... unless that also is a BEW Sport. lol. 

So I'd have to say, I would breed the best cross breed for colour.  Don't know what breeds would be able to create this colour though, but I just love VM's. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 23, 2009)

Angora and a french lop, breed so that the rabbit is huge, really fluffy and has big lop ears. Just think it would be cute.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 23, 2009)

There's no such thing as a great crossbreed.... xD

Because you can't show em. Or do anything with them. Even the rabbit's meat qualities would be thrown off, depending. 

And so many things are recessive (lopped ears, wool, rex fur... to name a few). You'd just get normal furred, uppy eared, bunnies, most commonly.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think perhaps what she is asking, is a make believe game. If you could have the qualities of any bunny breeds together what would they be?

A dutch mini-rex? A rex flemish? A giant lionhead?

If you could create any breed of rabbit, what would it be?

Am I right?

However, you are correct Erins Rabbits, cross breeds don't normally have all the wonderfuly properties of both mom and dad. If anything, then end up losing all the special traits unique to a breed. It takes years (decades) and many breeders diligently working together to create a new breed that breeds true and fits a standard.

--Dawn


----------



## okiron (Jun 23, 2009)

Not a cross breed per say but I wish flemmies came in more colors. I'd love a black otter or harlequin flemmie.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 24, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> I think perhaps what she is asking, is a make believe game. If you could have the qualities of any bunny breeds together what would they be?
> 
> A dutch mini-rex? A rex flemish? A giant lionhead?
> 
> ...



I know that's what she's asking.

Honestly? I love the breeds I've got. Wouldn't change a thing, they're awesome.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like "mutt" rabbits!  I would love to see a lop or mini-rex with Dutch markings. I've never seen them. It's not that they don't exist or anything, but I've just never come across one!


----------



## Saudade (Jun 24, 2009)

I think my opinions on this are already public.

Dutch x Rex


----------



## irishlops (Jun 24, 2009)

i would like a beglium hare crossed with a standard rex... yeah..








belgiums






rexes i really want


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 24, 2009)

The lionhead is the most perfect cross, But I agree with Irishbunny on her cross!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> It takes years (decades) and many breeders diligently working together to create a new breed that breeds true and fits a standard.



I am very lucky to know a breeder who is developing the Canadian Plush Lops. They have the softness of rex fur that is curly, crowned lops, full arched and wonderful temperament.

Here is a French Lop and Flemish Giant mix if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jenson (Jun 24, 2009)

*Saudade wrote: *


> I think my opinions on this are already public.
> 
> Dutch x Rex


Dutch Rex are showable in the UK, although they are now extinct, they were bred and shown for a short time in the 60's I believe. They are supposed to be to Rex standard but with Dutch pattern. I wish they hadn't given up on them!


----------



## Jenson (Jun 24, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i would like a beglium hare crossed with a standard rex... yeah..




I'm very tempted to try that! :biggrin2:That would make a fantastic rabbit. I know a breeder over here produced a Rex x Belgian Hare litter recently, she called them "Harex" and sold them for Â£50 each!


----------



## Boz (Jun 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is a French Lop and Flemish Giant mix if I remember correctly.



OMG send me her?! :inlove:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 24, 2009)

Probably the best cross is Californian x New Zealand. I've heard that they are a great cross for market rabbits, and the outcome is useful.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2009)

id have to say english lop and flemish giant. bigger broader body, skinny face-the renaceince(sp?) looking face, plus long ears that are skinny and hang down  plus something about the english lop tails seem to different and cool to me


----------



## irishlops (Jun 25, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i would like a beglium hare crossed with a standard rex... yeah..
> ...


omg!!!!!! yeah... i love that


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *aurora369 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It takes years (decades) and many breeders diligently working together to create a new breed that breeds true and fits a standard.
> ...


I would love a lop like that how cute! If only people in Ireland didn't do stupid crosses just to sell them and make money!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 25, 2009)

Whats the point of crossing a Flemish and a Frenchie? I like the French Lops as they are...crossing it with a Flemish is just kinda narrow and lanky. I think I like the original chunky French.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is a French Lop and Flemish Giant mix if I remember correctly.


I just checked with the breeder. The bunny in the picture is a French Lop and English Lop mix. The longer face comes from the English Lop.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 25, 2009)

we have a rescue that is 7 pounds. He is part black otter and black and white dutch. His eyes--the right is one third blue and two thirds brown and his left is one third brown and two thirds blue. He is very friendly and an all around great rabbit.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 25, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *aurora369 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It takes years (decades) and many breeders diligently working together to create a new breed that breeds true and fits a standard.
> ...


Gosh! Look at that cutie! So gorgeous!!! Love his colouring!

Also, Iknow that the girls in the CRHC have a Plush Lop. He's really cute. 

Emily


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Also, Iknow that the girls in the CRHC have a Plush Lop. He's really cute.



Here is a picture of a baby Plush Lop by the same breeder who suppliedthe Plush Lop to the CRHC.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww he's so cute!
There ears don't really lop, do they? 

Emily


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes they do lop, but at a much later date. Their fur gets curlier after their first major moult too.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 26, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote*


> Also, Iknow that the girls in the CRHC have a Plush Lop. He's really cute.
> 
> Emily


His name is Wallaby. He is soft and friendly. Not sure I would call Rosemarie (his owner) a girl, but she might take it as a complement.  (Rosemarie is the mother of 2 of the girls in the club).


----------



## bunnytamer (Jun 26, 2009)

It would be cool if you crossed a tan with a flemish. Then you would have like a doberman rabbit!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> His name is Wallaby. He is soft and friendly.



This is Rosemarie with Wallaby.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2009)

I would love to see a flemish crossed with a lionhead. I don't know - the idea of a mane on a flemmie....wow.


----------



## paul2641 (Jun 26, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I would love to see a flemish crossed with a lionhead. I don't know - the idea of a mane on a flemmie....wow.


I actually saw this in one of the local pet shops, And I must say I was quite surprised the mane held quite well in the line, While the size and body remained at the proportion of a flemish.


----------



## The Turtle (Jun 29, 2009)

A Flemish Giant and a moose.


----------



## ARobinson (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not really sure about cross breeds, but I'd love to find a way to cross the black and tan color into Flemish Giants and French Lops. ::drool::

----- 

Annie :bunny19


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 29, 2009)

The Turtle wrote:


> A Flemish Giant and a moose.



Most of the Flemish I've seen already look like they are part moose! (Any bigger and I won't be able to feed them!)


----------

